# Crop Duster.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A short story.....From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/video/2017/04/stories-life-ag-pilot/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=f5dbc9e13e-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-f5dbc9e13e-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great job.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Our crop duster is a 3rd generation Pilot. He complains every year about regulations and organic farms. Not that organic farms are taking from his business but that he can't fly over them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use Agri Flite just to the west of us for flying on cover crop. I'm wanting to say they have a daughter as well that fly's for em when she's not flying for UPS or Fed Ex.

http://agriflite.com/index.html


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good video I have been around them for a long time and still Love watching my friends work ground wit there ag tractor 802.


----------

